# Prince Edward Island RCMP make arrest on terror-related peace bond



## Eye In The Sky (25 Mar 2015)

Prince Edward Island RCMP make arrest on terror-related peace bond

Amir Raisolsadat released and ordered to appear in court April 20

Prince Edward Island RCMP have made an arrest under a section of the Criminal Code that is related to terrorism.

RCMP said 20-year-old Amir Raisolsadat was arrested Tuesday under section 810.01 of the Criminal Code, which says police may pursue an application for an order to keep the peace if they have reasonable grounds to believe that a person may commit a terrorism-related offence.

Police gave no specific details and made no mention of any charges pending against Raisolsadat, saying only that the man was released with conditions and would return to court on April 20.

"I offer my sincere gratitude and respect to the members of the P.E.I. RCMP L Division for their diligent and effective efforts that led to yesterday's terrorism-related arrest in Charlottetown," said P.E.I. Attorney General and Justice Minister Janice Sherry in a statement.

"As Islanders, and Canadians, we share comfort and pride in the work the RCMP carries out in response to activities that may be a potential threat to the safety of our communities."


 Article Link


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Mar 2015)

As usual, according to Canada's Charter of Rights and Freedoms, _"Any person charged with an offence has the right .... to be presumed innocent until proven guilty according to law in a fair and public hearing by an independent and impartial tribunal ...."_

Some interesting bits of unconfirmed information is out there (especially in caches) on someone with the same name, as well as his alleged friends, here, here, here and here.   :tsktsk:

It will be interesting to see/hear what comes out in court.

Another reminder:  think twice before you hit "post" because nothing _really_ disappears from the Internet.


----------

